# Fin Nor Marquesa 30 LD vs Avet 6.0 LX



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody use these and have any feedback?

I am shopping for a pair of reels and was looking at the Avet 6.0 LX, but these Marquesas have:

51 inches per turn compared to Avet's 46 inches
40 lbs at full/18 lb at strike compared to Avet's 20/15 
Same gear ratio of 6:1
Both made of T-6 Aluminum

Avets are rated for 30 more yds of 30# test and 
have 2 more ball bearings so may be a little smoother

On paper, the Marquesa seems like a no-brainer. 

Anybody have anything good or bad to say about them? 

I know the history of Fin Nor is a bit shaky, changing hands quite a bit, but these reels appear to have some great features.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Reels*

For what they cost you could buy a Talica or an Accurate HX and you would be better off


----------



## andrsb385 (Feb 20, 2012)

*new guy here*

i have 2 marquesa 20t love them and ordered 2 santiago 50s threw tackle direct and receieveing 2 marquesa 30t with them hell of a deal my 20s have dont great 4 me 4 3 yrs and purchaseing the bigger ones to go lbsf 4 1st time


----------



## andrsb385 (Feb 20, 2012)

thats buy a santiago reel get the marquesa free dont get much cheaper thats trew tackle direct not sure how long that deal last


----------



## andrsb385 (Feb 20, 2012)

my son and i coming down to shark fish 4 1st time plan is late april to panama beach area suggestions on local, date, bait and kayak rentals be highly appreciated


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't had that specific Fin Nor, but after having a few of their smaller reels, I wouldn't take one if given to me. The gears stripped on all three while fighting a fish. None of them were over a year old either. When I called Fin Nor and told them, they sent me new ones right away. Then the next trip, the same thing happened. Once again, they sent new ones right out, but they stripped again. I finally stopped sending them back. They are on a shelf in the garage. Their customer service was great and easy to deal with, but they never actually fixed the problem.


----------



## andrsb385 (Feb 20, 2012)

*fin nor reels*

i have 2 marquesa ma20t never had any trouble (yet) i just ordered 2 santiago sa50 for shark fishing come april they came with the marquesa ma30t free threw tackle direct last i heard diawa owed fin nor now and their made in china now (go figure) what reels did u have ?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bought my dad a Fin Nor for Christmas and it quit working before he even got to put it on a rod. He turned on the clicker button turned the hand once and the clicker broke then the spool release stopped working right after. Went bak to bass pro and got the penn fathom. Haven't got to use I yet but it seems like a better quality than the fin nor


----------



## andrsb385 (Feb 20, 2012)

fin nors what i got and a shark fishing we will go cross fingers still waiting on a reply from a exp land shark fishing person with a good location in panama city area 4 kayak rentals, bait, the ever 4gotten things,etc


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*Panama City*



andrsb385 said:


> my son and i coming down to shark fish 4 1st time plan is late april to panama beach area suggestions on local, date, bait and kayak rentals be highly appreciated


You would probably get more information if you posted this in a new thread. i suggest under kayaks.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

I ended up pulling the trigger on a pair of Shimano Tyrnos 16's

Should meet my needs (80% striper fishing in freshwater, 20% saltwater trolling light lures, live baiting and jigging). They will be paired up with custom 7 ft 20-40#, Medium Hvy kite-style rods from Local Hooker. 

Going to put 150 yds of 50# power pro backing and then top off with 40# mono. 

Tight Lines


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can never go wrong with Shimano.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Probably too late for a comment but I love my Avet. Have considered the Marquesa and may still try one but the Avet reels are great.


----------

